# Anybody else have clicking issues?



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I posted this in another thread but thought maybe you Scott guys had similar issues...

I bought a 2011 Scott CR1 Comp brand new and it now has about 150 miles on it and I have been dealing with a clicking noise (more of a double click) when I push hard on the left pedal, especially when I am out of the saddle. I have had my bike looked at 3 times by my LBS...the first time they just popped the crank off and put it back on and the noise went away for a few days and one ride. The second time they actually took the crank off and greased up the bottom bracket. The click was gone but after a 35 mile ride the click was back. I took it back a THIRD time and they replaced the bottom bracket and it is the same story. Clicking noise came back after sitting for 5 days and a 15 mile ride last Saturday.

Does anybody have any ideas of what could be the culprit?? I am assuming it is something with my BB, crank, or axle just because whenever they "fix" it the noise is gone for a little bit but than returns. I appreciate the help...this is driving me nuts trying to locate the noise.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

The other possibility, based on your description, is a faulty pedal or an issue with the frame itself. Your best bet is to just keep working with your local shop. It sounds like they are taking you seriously and working on the issue. They, in combination with Scott, are the only people likely to solve the issue, especially if your frame has a problem. Stranger things have happened. Hang in there.


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

Andrew, I have been having the same issue with my Giant TCR. Google 'BB86 noise' and you will get lots of info, good luck.


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

I had an anoying click on my Cannondale,after Id been through the entire bike I found it was the headset adapter that fitted between the frame and the forks (adapter was inplace of the headshok thingy) it'd been walking itself loose hence the click,once replaced with a flat reducer .. its never clicked since,

But mysterious clicks have been the bane of my biking life


----------



## ScottSehm (Dec 5, 2009)

Had the same noise on my '10 R3 and after my LBS disassembled the BB, greased everything, swapped pedals, etc., the noise went away on it's own after about 500 miles. very strange.


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am also having the same issue with my 2011 CR1 Comp. Been back to LBS twice. Ruled out the pedals. Took the cranks and BB apart on Friday. I road 35 on Sunday and heard nothing. Going out tonight or tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed. I will post after the ride.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

try putting in a different seat and seat post


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

pottsman21 said:


> I am also having the same issue with my 2011 CR1 Comp. Been back to LBS twice. Ruled out the pedals. Took the cranks and BB apart on Friday. I road 35 on Sunday and heard nothing. Going out tonight or tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed. I will post after the ride.


After months of trips to the LBS and reading posts about what could possibly be wrong I determined that it was the Shimano FC-R550 crankset. I replaced it with a Sram Rival crank that I picked up on Bonktown for $70 and instantly the click was gone. It's been about 2 months and it has not returned. I've read that these cranks have inherent issues with clicking. You might want to see if your LBS will warranty the crank and replace it with something that is not the FC-R550 crank and either a 105 or Apex/Rival crank. Hopefully it works for you like it did for me. Besides the R550 is freaking ugly


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Andrew L said:


> After months of trips to the LBS and reading posts about what could possibly be wrong I determined that it was the Shimano FC-R550 crankset. I replaced it with a Sram Rival crank that I picked up on Bonktown for $70 and instantly the click was gone.


i think that may be the issue. I have the same bike basically but with a 105 crank and after 1000 miles, no such clicking has occured on my ride (fingers x'd). I would like to see a pic of that rival crank on your comp though. The rivals are carbon rignt?


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did another 35 today and started hearing clicking again. Going back to LBS tomorrow to see if they will let me swap out for a 105 or something else.


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

Still having g issues. I took it back to my LBS and they put a 105 bb on. Still was clicking. They gave a choice of putting the new Tiagra crackset on (for free) or i can pay $150 to upgrade to a 105 crankset. Suggestions please.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Listen to your heart. Either is likely to solve the problem, but only you can determine if the cost of an upgrade makes sense for you. :thumbsup:

I am presuming they would still be interested in helping if either replacement does not solve the issue.


----------



## pottsman21 (Aug 24, 2011)

I ended up upgrading to the 105 compact. Ended up paying $125 to upgrade. No more clicking.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

pottsman21 said:


> I ended up upgrading to the 105 compact. Ended up paying $125 to upgrade. No more clicking.


Life is good! And, too short to tolerate an annoyance on an otherwise wonderful bicycle. Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm glad you got the clicking to go away. I know it drove me crazy. That crank that comes on the Comp is really crappy.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Just to add to the font of knowledge, on the charity ride last weekend, a clicking developed sounded like it was coming from the crank bearing. Pulled in and the wrench at the rest stop zeroed in on the pedal. Tightened them both up...problem solved.


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Quick update, 1500 miles later and the click has still not returned!


----------



## Montyaloofah (Mar 14, 2012)

*If it comes back*

Try greasing the drivetrain. I had that same noise on my Addict R2. went away immediately


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Montyaloofah said:


> Try greasing the drivetrain. I had that same noise on my Addict R2. went away immediately


Agreed, if you keep these bikes properly lubed and tuned every so often they are very quiet. The only noises I have experienced other than that are the brake levers clicking when my hands hit them on a standing climb (most of the time you should be seated climbing anyway) and sometimes under a tiny flex the chain will just barely hit the derailler arm when really torquing in the tallest gears. Those are normal though so I wouldn't worry about that if you experience it.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm having clicking problems and I have an Ultegra compact crank. Very annoying! I am going to take the crank off and try greasing the bottom bracket. Weird.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

While you are at it, consider lubing the chain ring bolts and pedal threads. Admittedly, they are both easy to do after you reinstall the crankset if you prefer the scientific one step at a time approach. Me, I just attack everything. :idea:


----------



## Ariolee (May 24, 2012)

I had problem witn the foil 20 seat post slipping down. Anyone have the same problem ?? Any idea how to fix. Thanks


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2002)

Once I greased the dry BB the clinking stopped.


----------

